# RØDE Launches Stunning Wireless System, New Shotgun Mics



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 21, 2015)

```
<p><strong>From RØDE

</strong>RØDELink represents the next generation of digital wireless systems. Using a series II 2.4GHz digital transmission with 128-bit encryption, it is able to constantly monitor and hop between frequencies to maintain the strongest possible signal level at a range of up to 100 metres (over 100 yards). The RØDELink Filmmaker Kit provides everything you need to start shooting video wirelessly, including a receiver, transmitter and broadcast-grade lavalier microphone. The receiver (RX-CAM) features an OLED display with information on level, battery status (receiver and transmitter), mute and channel selection. The unit can be mounted on a standard camera shoe mount, 3/8″ thread or belt-clip, and for added versatility the shoe mount can be located in one of two positions. The lightweight transmitter (TX-BELT) can be fitted to a belt or clothing and features a locking thread to ensure the microphone connection is as secure as possible. RØDE’s omnidirectional Lavalier microphone is included in the kit to provide the highest possible audio reproduction quality.</p>
<ul>
<li>Series II, 2.4GHz digital transmission</li>
<li>128-bit encryption</li>
<li>Up to 100 metres range</li>
<li>OLED display (on receiver)</li>
<li>One button pairing</li>
<li>Three level gain control</li>
<li>AA battery or USB powered</li>
<li>Includes RØDE’s broadcast Lavalier microphone</li>
</ul>
<p>There’s more coverage on these new products at: <a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2015/01/rode-stuns-filmmakers-launches-stunning-wireless-system-new-shotgun-mics/" target="_blank">Planet5D</a> | <a href="http://www.rodemic.com/wireless/filmmaker" target="_blank">RØDE</a></p>
<p><strong>Preorder the new products from B&H Photo</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1115088-REG/rode_rodntg4_ntg4_shotgun_microphone_with.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Rode NTG4 Shotgun Microphone with Digital Switches</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1115089-REG/rode_rodntg4plus_ntg4_shotgun_microphone_with.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Rode NTG4+ Shotgun Microphone with Digital Switches and Built-In Rechargeable Battery</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1115091-REG/rode_rodlnk_fm_rodelink_wireless_filmmaker_kit.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">RodeLink Wireless Filmmaker Kit</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 21, 2015)

One of the more exciting announcements I've heard for video folks. The new stuff looks solid, but wonder how the wireless will compare to the very similar Audio Technica version. 

...of course, I had to recently pickup a Sennheiser wireless system for an upcoming project. Think I would have maybe gone with this one, had it been available, but maybe wait for version 2 or the product line to expand?


----------



## gsealy (Jan 21, 2015)

I would be interested in this feature: 

"it is able to constantly monitor and hop between frequencies to maintain the strongest possible signal level at a range of up to 100 metres"

I use the Sennheiser wireless system, but even though I scan for open frequencies before shooting sometimes we get spurious interference. Perhaps a walkie talkie or some other system suddenly uses that frequency and the shoot is then jeopardized. It can be frustrating. It is interesting that the receiver and transmitter can hop and I wonder about the ability to sense interference. And what if more than 1 system is being used. Sometimes we do that too depending on the situation.

Hopefully we'll see a review.


----------



## andrewflo (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks very cool. The new mics look fantastic. I've been using the VideoMic Pro and haven't had a need for a more serious shotgun mic, but will probably be looking at an NTG4+ if I do.

RODE has really been on top of their game


----------



## Khnnielsen (Jan 21, 2015)

The most important thing here, is that it's digital. The radio transmitters are more sensitive to things that can disrupt the radio signal.

Most professionnels I know use Sennheiser, and it's mostly because of the strength of the Sennheiser brand. So it will be interesting to see, if this product will have price, which can change their loyalties.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm confused, what exactly is stunning about the wireless system? There have been such systems available for years from other manufacturers.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 21, 2015)

When it comes to microphones there is, in my opinion, for video at least, no beating Sennheiser.

Finest quality.
Tough build.
Simple to operate.

I've owned or used 816's, 416's. My goto mic for years was the K6/ME66 kit, and the Evolution G2 wireless mics.

Then about 5 years ago I got a rode NTG-2 as I was needing an extra mic for ambient, it was a one off gig and didn't want to spend a fortune, they had picked up not bad reviews so I thought 'why not'.

Here's what the Rode NTG-2 offers:

Robust Mics (as tough as the sennheisers)
Clean sound (output of ME66/K6 is about twice as hot, but with clean pre-amps...)
Simple to operate (not even a power switch. just remove the battery)

The Sennheiser is the better mic. But it's not twice the mic. It's not 3 times the mic. And thats how the cost differs.

If Rode can come anywhere close to the EW110's but keep the prices at half or a third...

Well, that's pretty stunning.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 21, 2015)

Tinky said:


> When it comes to microphones there is, in my opinion, for video at least, no beating Sennheiser.
> 
> Finest quality.
> Tough build.
> ...



Agreed. I love my G3's, though I'm now in the market for a shotgun. I'm leaning towards the MKE 600. Any experience with it? It's between that and a NTG-3 (or maybe the NTG-4+ now) only because I'm not using the best pre-amps (Zoom H4n, Zoom H5/H6) and having a hotter signal (I've heard MKE 600 isn't the strongest) into my device might be beneficial for me. I'm looking to use it to capture interview dialogue (tired of hiding my G3 lavs). What would you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 21, 2015)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to microphones there is, in my opinion, for video at least, no beating Sennheiser.
> ...



I have been using the NTG-3 for two years and it has worked well for me. I strongly suggest getting the blimp and the rest of the wind reduction gear if you are going to be outside. And then invest in some good cables.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 21, 2015)

gsealy said:


> CarlMillerPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Tinky said:
> ...



I use the blimp with one of my NTG-2's. It's windy in scotland and sometimes a softee just won't cut it. Got some nice cables with neutrik ends. Essential for fixing in the field.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 22, 2015)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Agreed. I love my G3's, though I'm now in the market for a shotgun. I'm leaning towards the MKE 600. Any experience with it? It's between that and a NTG-3 (or maybe the NTG-4+ now) only because I'm not using the best pre-amps (Zoom H4n, Zoom H5/H6) and having a hotter signal (I've heard MKE 600 isn't the strongest) into my device might be beneficial for me. I'm looking to use it to capture interview dialogue (tired of hiding my G3 lavs). What would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks.



A hotter mic or new recorder. I bought a zoom H4n for some complimentary wider pick op recording bagpipes.
So riven with compromises. No line in. Accessory cables to attenuate to camera out etc.. The built in xys were actually first class for piping. I had close mic'd the drones and the chanters but wanted a wider perspective with more stereo overlap... just to soften the mix a little between the two close mics. Worked a treat for that, but found the preamps very noisy compared to my Tascam DR-60D. I can have the gain at mid on the Tascam and it's very clean. Essential with lower output mics such as the NTG-2 and the 600D (which are rougly on a par for output, just under half of the K6/ME66)

I would look at a DR-60D instead, or just bite the bullet and get an k6/ME66 or ME67... The DR-60D is much cleaner and can be double tracked in post quite easily. Also easier to run a slate bewtween camera and recorder.


----------



## Etienne (Jan 22, 2015)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to microphones there is, in my opinion, for video at least, no beating Sennheiser.
> ...



I have the Sennheiser MKE600, and it is a great mic! Bonus: you do not have to remove the battery in order to use it on phantom power. I leave the battery installed all the time, and mic turned off ( does not have to be turned on when using phantom power). It is always ready to use on my 5D3 when needed, but mostly I am using it on my Sony PXW-X70.

I have the following mics, and I recommend all of these:

1. MKE-600 (see above)

2. Rode Video Mic Pro. very compact, best for DSLRs. Has -10, 0, +20 db pad. This is very useful and can be switched fast when sudden large volume changes occur

3. Rode M3. Inexpensive, battery or phantom, excellent for interviews and on podiums.

4. Zoom H1N. I have two with Olympus lav mics ($20 each). The Zoom H1N provides plug-in power to the lavs. I use them almost exclusively like you would use wireless lav systems. They will run for 18 hours. Put them on talent, and sync audio later. Never any interference, audio quality is quite good, and you can get five of these for the price of one sennheiser wireless lav.

5. Tascam DR40. Got this for $125. Records dual level audio (I set main, and second at -10db for safety) . Will run for 12 hours on battery. I plug into house audio, or I put my Rode M3 at the podium plugged into the DR40, or I do both house and M3 into DR40

6. Sony PCM-M10. Very clean preamps. Audio quality is best of all of my audio devices. So clean it surprises me regularly.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 23, 2015)

For people wondering how this technology works, read a bit about the Audio Technica System 10 version. Most of those can get 6-8 channels/sources hooked up at the same time depending on interference. Have a feeling in most modern buildings and businesses, it may be closer to the 4-6 range, but it's still likely enough for a lot of filmmakers and video people.


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 30, 2015)

This is the toy that I have been wanting/needing for large presentations for a while. I hope that it will drop in price within the next year. Great intro price, hope it gets better.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 1, 2015)

odd.

no xlr cable though Røde say ones coming. Very curious ommission.


----------

